# Mini Tact Slingbow



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Just posting some pics of a new compact tactical slingbow concept.

A 4.5" carbine picatinny quad rail, 4 fixed sling mounts and a 2" spare whisker biscuit.









The front section of this quad rail threads off so the rest of the body can free float on the barrel of the carbine. This was a perfect place to sandwich in the 2" whisker biscuit.

























I has chucked on the flashlight fore grip I got for my Mini Tac Slingshot but the added height of the flashlight put a lot of stress on my wrist (with 4 bands of TBG). I have on order a shorter one so my wrist can get better in line with the tube.

I'll tell you now...this thing shot like a bat out of heck.

More in this later.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Awesome use of material!!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

PorkChopSling said:


> Awesome use of material!!


I always prefer to use stuff that is proven to be sound, then hack away


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow... that is awesome!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

That things sweet, are you going to add a K-Grip?


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Very interesting concept, awesome slingshot.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

That really is a nice bit of kit you have assembled there! Out of interest what is the total build cost for all the gear you have connected up? I don't think here in the UK we have access to that kind of stuff .


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

BCluxor said:


> That really is a nice bit of kit you have assembled there! Out of interest what is the total build cost for all the gear you have connected up? I don't think here in the UK we have access to that kind of stuff .


It's all available mate


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

That has to be the most kickazz homemade that I have seen in a long time!!

LGD


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Jim Williams said:


> BCluxor said:
> 
> 
> > That really is a nice bit of kit you have assembled there! Out of interest what is the total build cost for all the gear you have connected up? I don't think here in the UK we have access to that kind of stuff .
> ...


 we can buy rails etc for carbine rifles here??? If so this topic got a notch even more interesting!!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

And eBay is my friend!! thanks Jim. :-D


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

BCluxor said:


> Jim Williams said:
> 
> 
> > BCluxor said:
> ...


Yes mate, we can buy most rifles here if they are on ticket and indexed by a bolt for each shot.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Jim Williams said:


> That things sweet, are you going to add a K-Grip?


Yup, I am waiting on a lower profile aluminum grip.



BCluxor said:


> That really is a nice bit of kit you have assembled there! Out of interest what is the total build cost for all the gear you have connected up? I don't think here in the UK we have access to that kind of stuff .


Hmm...that's a tough one. I think the biscuit is $20 CDN, the rail was $19 CDN and the 4 strap connectors were a total of $10 maybe. All in all, not as pricey as some aluminum slingshots, but still on the high side.

There is a 12" version of this quad rail.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Awesome work regardless of cost!


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Thats sweet neat design


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

That's awesome!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Huh. Seems this got brought up again and I never finished it. I think I'll try using 5080 since I have a load of it now.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Very interesting..great use for wilderness outback on the trails for small game..ya gotta eat ya know..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## MiracleWorker (Jan 25, 2014)

Sweeet!!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

It's basically like a Hawaiian sling for spear fishing.
http://www.amazon.com/Hawaiian-Sling-Traditional-Shooter-diving/dp/B00DD0GAH6


----------



## DestroyerOfEVIL (May 11, 2015)

Chuck Daehler said:


> It's basically like a Hawaiian sling for spear fishing.
> http://www.amazon.com/Hawaiian-Sling-Traditional-Shooter-diving/dp/B00DD0GAH6


I was thinking the same. It looks pretty cool, and I'm sure it works well! I hope to see it in action soon.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

The configuration can't be "aimed" like a slingshot, it's all instinctive. I've shot my fair share of fish under water with a Hawaiian sling however and you get the hang of it if you practice. I also had/still have a pistol type spear gun with two powerful elastics and a 40" solid galvanized steel spear that is freakin' deadly. It's like the .44 magnum of spear guns. I don't dive any more but it's in the bedroom closet for a home protection tool. I'd sure hate to get skewered with it.

As a defense tool this "mini tact" sling on this thread would be ideal in fairly close quarters.


----------

